# Tanger Outlet mall breaks ground near Wisc. Dells



## rapmarks (Nov 1, 2005)

$19 million outlet breaks ground at site of former Greyhound Track (near the Great Wolf Lodge)  Supposed to open summer of 06.


----------



## bslag (Nov 1, 2005)

*Yeah!*

Another great reason to go to the Dells!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 5, 2005)

*Mt. Olympus*

The city of Lake Delton just approved a 43,000 sq. ft. indoor theme park addition to My Olympus.  It will be 50 feet tall with a Parthenon theme.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2005)

*glad to see someone is reading the posts*

when you get no responses, you can't tell if anyone is reading the posts, or if anyone  is interested.

Also, the Dells Auto Museum closed up.   Next year there will be the Wild 4 Hypnosis Comedy show in its place.  
I predict this too shall pass.  I wonder if the Dells Wedding chapel (Dells Bells) and the Horror Museum are still open?


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 6, 2005)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> when you get no responses, you can't tell if anyone is reading the posts, or if anyone  is interested.
> 
> Also, the Dells Auto Museum closed up.   Next year there will be the Wild 4 Hypnosis Comedy show in its place.
> I predict this too shall pass.  I wonder if the Dells Wedding chapel (Dells Bells) and the Horror Museum are still open?



There were several nice cars in the auto museum but not enough to make it worth the price of admission.  I wonder what will happen to the collection of cars.  There were a couple I wish were in my garage.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 6, 2005)

Tom, do you know were I could find a nice vintage 60's     Chevy Impala at a decent price by any chance?

The late May weekend Dells Autorama  car show has some real sweet cars and had over 900 cars on display last year.

Bruce  



			
				Tom52 said:
			
		

> There were several nice cars in the auto museum but not enough to make it worth the price of admission.  I wonder what will happen to the collection of cars.  There were a couple I wish were in my garage.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 7, 2005)

Tom,, I agree that there were not enough cars to cover the price of admission.  The news article said that a fire destroyed his warehouse in 1999 and he lost a lot of cars.  I don't know if they were on display then.  It didn't say what he was doing with the cars.


----------



## Willowbrook (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update on news from the Dells. It looks like he's selling some of the cars.

"Tarnutzer said he'll be selling some of the 250 cars he had in rotation in the showroom"

http://www.wiscnews.com/wde/news/index.php?ntid=60445&ntpid=2


----------

